# Aging water vs python changing?



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

So I have a 75 gallon tank that is currently set up for South/Central American cichlids. I also have a 29 gallon with one huge fancy oranda. Ive had my 75 up and running since July. My 29 has been running for 4 years or so. I have been using the aging process to do my water changes. I use 2 five gallon buckets. Fill them up, add prime and let them sit over night. I do 20 gallons per week on my 29 gallon and the same on my 75. Wasn't a big issue on just my 29 gallon, but now I have been hauling buckets around for 2 tanks for months is getting a little old. I love the hobby and love my fish. I am thinking about eventually getting 240 or maybe even 300 gallon later on down the road for a large cichlid community tank. Cant imagine the torture of trying to age water and use buckets to keep a healthy tank that large that is fully stocked with big cichlids. I have always personally thought that aging water was the best way for the health of the fish. However, lately I have been watching some videos about people using the python auto siphons to drain and replace the water. Most of them turn off their filters, drain the amount desired, add conditioner and then using the python to add tap water back to the tank. The python for siphoning would definitely be faster and easier then making multiple trips with a bucket. My worries are adding straight tap water to my tank even with adding the water conditioner to it prior. 

So my question is what do you think is better? How do you do your water changes? Sorry for the long post. I've been thinking about this and trying to do research for a few weeks now before I buy a python. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a python for water changes. as long as its the same temp of the tank or close to it, its a lot easier.


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

You could always use a virgin plastic barrel or some other larger storage and keep a permanent water reservoir. Get a small centrifugal pump to transfer water to your tanks and a common siphon vac to pull water out. I do this with RO.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have never aged water, dont see much point in it. I use a python now, but prior I just filled buckets, added prime to the tank and dumped water in. Python really simplifies the process.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I find the python one of the most valuable tools for fishkeeping, especially if you have multiple and/or larger tanks. I add Prime to the tank just before I start the refill. I have 8 tanks, although I only use the python on 4 (two 20g's, a 25g and a 40b). For the 5g tanks I have, I use buckets/manual syphons because of the small fish I have.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

My son bought me a python for Christmas (can you guess who's been emptying buckets for me every week  I have two 10s, a 20, a 30 and soon to join them a 75g. I used the python last week for the first time and I love it so much. It's so easy. I drain the water to my driveway although I need to remember to siphon some to a bucket for my plants but overall it saves so much hassle. My biggest problem is to remember to add the prime. Should I do it as I add the water or before I add any new water at all. I lost a bn pleco tonight and I've had it for some time. I can't figure out why and it worries me because this is the only thing I did differently. I ran the water for temp before I put it in the tank. I'm hoping it's just bad timing. There are also three neon tetras in the tank and they seem fine......I'd still say pythons are amazing and I used them on all my tanks, even my 10s. I was just really careful of the fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I add prime right after draining and then fill. How big of water changes are you doing?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Summer said:


> I add prime right after draining and then fill. How big of water changes are you doing?


I did a 30% on the 20 gal that the bn pleco was in. I average between 30% and 50% a week on all my tanks. I will add the prime in first from now on. I was afraid if I did it ahead of time it would be worse for the fish in that concentration than the tap water. I'll do what you say this week.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I generally add Prime just before I start the refill, but I have also added it many times just after refill and sometimes during refill. Any of these ways will not harm your fish. There must have been something else going on with the pleco.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

I too use a python on my 125g and then add prime. I match the water temp by feel and have never had problem. Always done it that way, always will. My oldest fish is a happy 12 yrs. old and all is well.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I too use a python to drain/clean the tank every week (55 gallon tank, 50% water change weekly), however, I store water is a smaller aquarium below the 55 gallon in order to heat it. There is no hot water available where I have my aquarium. 

I use the python to drain/clean, turn on a pump that pumps water into the 55 gallon from below (prime is already added ) and when it is done filling the 55 gallon, I refill the small storage tank and it heats up over the week waiting for the next water change.


----------

